# Need help with Subwoofer set up please



## Slozim (Dec 6, 2010)

YouTube - Temp VIdeo, need help with Speakers, using this for Forum.

I have a Subwoofer, with 3 ports in the back, 2 of which are 3.5mm inputs, and one is labeled, "SPKR OUT" and looks to me sort of like S-Video, but I'm unsure of what it is.

My speakers that I have have two cables leaving it, one goes to a male 3.5mm for the source of the audio, and one goes to the other speaker. There are two ports on it aswell, one is a female port for the sub woofer, and the other is a female port for the power.

Is there anyway to get these speakers and the big subwoofer to work together at all? Any help would be appreciated..


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

What is the brand and model of the sub and speakers. 

Just based on the information you supplied. The sub is likely from a 2.1 or 4.1 speaker system. The two 3.5mm inputs are the front and rear inputs from the source (ie: PC). The "S-Video" looking connector is the output cable to the speakers and control panel.


----------



## Slozim (Dec 6, 2010)

The brand is "Altec Lansing", and the model number I believe is "FMW 0069268" Here's a picture:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

That looks more like a serial number.

It's likely the ACS45.1 number...like this: http://www.epinions.com/reviews/S0041319_Altec_Lansing_Technologies__Inc__ACS_45_1W


----------



## Slozim (Dec 6, 2010)

Ah, yes, that's the one.. So do you know if there is a way of using this sub with my other speakers?


----------

